# R100 coming to Georgia



## bassfishga (Jan 15, 2015)

According to the R100.org website the RINEHART R100 is coming to Georgia March 28TH - 29TH. Does anyone know the location?


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 15, 2015)

Please please please be north of ATL.


----------



## bassfishga (Jan 15, 2015)

I wonder if there will be a Black Panther on the course?


----------



## 1gr8bldr (Jan 15, 2015)

Where did you find this info. Last I looked they did not have anything for 2015 other than to say they were working on new website???? EDIT, I see they updated, just no locations other than the state.


----------



## bassfishga (Jan 15, 2015)

1gr8bldr said:


> Where did you find this info. Last I looked they did not have anything for 2015 other than to say they were working on new website???? EDIT, I see they updated, just no locations other than the state.



http://www.r100.org


----------



## KillZone (Jan 20, 2015)

Tenitive location is cordele ga.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 21, 2015)

KillZone said:


> Tenitive location is cordele ga.



so much for north of ATL


----------



## cgirl8388 (Jan 21, 2015)

I can't wait! This will be so much fun!


----------



## bassfishga (Jan 22, 2015)

I was told by Customer Service at Rinehart Targets.

Mar 28th - Mar 29th
Veterans State Park
Cordele, GA (PENDING)


----------



## Scott31 (Jan 22, 2015)

How much dose it cost to shoot


----------



## Dyrewulf (Jan 23, 2015)

Yikes, 5 hour round trip.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 23, 2015)

Dyrewulf said:


> Yikes, 5 hour round trip.



Yikes, 8 hour round trip.


----------



## creekboy2 (Jan 25, 2015)

where is the one in north carolina


----------



## arrowslinger1119 (Jan 25, 2015)

Awesome location!  In the middle of Georgia!!


----------



## jkduck8 (Jan 30, 2015)

R100 is now looking for new location. Veterans Park must had a conflict come up. They are looking now new location. 

Location Requirements:
90+ acres
10-15 Volunteers
85-90 Shooting Lanes
4 Bathroom Stations (Can be portable)
Must have insurance policy Rinehart can be added to.

All information came off their Facebook page


----------



## lightsspeed (Jan 30, 2015)

*R100*

Bet Ft. Gordon would do it....


----------



## Ghost Archer (Jan 30, 2015)

*R100*

I was notified on Facebook that the R100 was supposed to be at Veterans State Park, but it has been cancelled. I have a few calls in to people/organizations that would like to host the R100.


----------



## Drill146 (Jan 30, 2015)

If they try it the weekend previously stated in Ga  it would be perfect. That is weekend after the CensoredCensoredCensored Uchee creek shoot at  fort Benning.  Hopefully a club picks it up. Should be fun


----------



## jt12 (Jan 30, 2015)

Had the schedule on Archery Talk didn't see Georgia listed. Closest place was South Carolina.


----------

